# EB potential miss connection with LSL



## CLEARFORK (Jul 17, 2015)

I have missed connections to Toledo from late trains from the west twice. Once my family was put up in the Swissotel. Very swank. Once, we took a miserable bus ride, to who knows where, to a not very nice hotel. I'll be returning on EB on August 9; connecting with LSL. What has Amtrak been doing lately for those passengers that miss this connection?


----------



## benale (Jul 17, 2015)

We were on a very late EB last month and we had a connection to the LSL. They took us off in Milwaukee and put us up at a Ramada Inn with a $5 breakfast discount. We continued on to Chicago the next day on one of the Hiawatha's and caught the next days LSL.


----------

